# Australian women: is my vagina normal?



## Vikrant

It seems a great doubt has befallen  Australian women.

---

I’VE always been completely and utterly terrified that my vagina is in some way not normal, that it somehow doesn’t stack up against the generally accepted standard of vaginas worldwide.

My whole life, I just assumed that every other woman had the same thought process, this natural curiosity as to whether the lady bits that they’d be given were on par with the next person’s.

I guess it’s normal to compare your physical self to the rest of society. Most of us are constantly stacking ourselves up against the next person — walking down the supermarket aisle, scrolling through Instagram or flicking through a mag in a waiting room. Is my hair as shiny? Are my calves as defined? Does my butt sit the same way in a pair of skinny-legs?

It’s something we learn to do as little kids. Who remembers running nude through the sprinkler with a male cousin or having a bath with their brother and noticing that their private parts look nothing like your own?

“WOAH, IT’S LIKE THERE’S A WORM IN HIS PANTS ... I WANT A WORM TOO MUM!” It’s intriguing to realise that not everybody looks the same as you do.
But as you grow up and the acceptable age of nudity around blood relatives becomes a distant memory, you’re left wondering, “Do I still look like every other girl ‘down there’? And how the hell will I ever know?”

Short of asking my besties to drop their dacks for confirmation, I lived in this thick doubt that I’ve never managed to totally shake. This innocent curiosity as a child has morphed itself into fear. An ugly, tightly wound ball of fear. A fear of being different.







‘I’ve always wondered, is my vagina normal?’


----------



## irosie91

I never wondered.    Now I wonder what is wrong with me in that I never wondered


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> I never wondered.    Now I wonder what is wrong with me in that I never wondered



Jewish women tend to be very confident about their vaginas.


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never wondered.    Now I wonder what is wrong with me in that I never wondered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish women tend to be very confident about their vaginas.
Click to expand...

 
so true


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I think we need some pics...
Then we can put her mind at ease.


----------



## irosie91

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I think we need some pics...
> Then we can put her mind at ease.



Pics of what?------a vagina is -----a cleft------where do you want to stick the camera?    Of course
the cleft exists SORROUNDED by its walls-------and there are some associated structures-----
can you be more specific?


----------



## waltky

Vikrant wrote: _“WOAH, IT’S LIKE THERE’S A WORM IN HIS PANTS ... I WANT A WORM TOO MUM!” It’s intriguing to realise that not everybody looks the same as you do._

Kinda reminds me of the joke where the lil' girl tells the lil' boy...

"Well my momma said I got one o' these...

... an' I can get alla those I want."


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need some pics...
> Then we can put her mind at ease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of what?------a vagina is -----a cleft------where do you want to stick the camera?    Of course
> the cleft exists SORROUNDED by its walls-------and there are some associated structures-----
> can you be more specific?
Click to expand...


Calm down woman, this is not a porn site. There is a limit to how specific a man can be here


----------



## Vikrant

waltky said:


> Vikrant wrote: _“WOAH, IT’S LIKE THERE’S A WORM IN HIS PANTS ... I WANT A WORM TOO MUM!” It’s intriguing to realise that not everybody looks the same as you do._
> 
> Kinda reminds me of the joke where the lil' girl tells the lil' boy...
> 
> "Well my momma said I got one o' these...
> 
> ... an' I can get alla those I want."



You are gifted, bro. You ought to attempt more of those humors


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

irosie91 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need some pics...
> Then we can put her mind at ease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of what?------a vagina is -----a cleft------where do you want to stick the camera?    Of course
> the cleft exists SORROUNDED by its walls-------and there are some associated structures-----
> can you be more specific?
Click to expand...


    Well she needs to be more specific about her concerns about her vagina so we can give an educated synopses on the viability of said vagina.
   Whatever photos she could provide would only help in this endeavor.


----------



## irosie91

HereWeGoAgain said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need some pics...
> Then we can put her mind at ease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of what?------a vagina is -----a cleft------where do you want to stick the camera?    Of course
> the cleft exists SORROUNDED by its walls-------and there are some associated structures-----
> can you be more specific?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well she needs to be more specific about her concerns about her vagina so we can give an educated synopses on the viability of said vagina.
> Whatever photos she could provide would only help in this endeavor.
Click to expand...


my sense is that her concern is one of FUNCTION------not gross anatomy


----------



## Bonzi

people think about that stuff?  I mean the shape I never gave it a thought?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

irosie91 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need some pics...
> Then we can put her mind at ease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of what?------a vagina is -----a cleft------where do you want to stick the camera?    Of course
> the cleft exists SORROUNDED by its walls-------and there are some associated structures-----
> can you be more specific?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well she needs to be more specific about her concerns about her vagina so we can give an educated synopses on the viability of said vagina.
> Whatever photos she could provide would only help in this endeavor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my sense is that her concern is one of FUNCTION------not gross anatomy
Click to expand...


   I'd love to give my opinion on the functionality of her vagina but I dont do house calls.......Without photos.


----------



## Bonzi

Can't ever have a sexual topic without it going down the dirt road.....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Bonzi said:


> Can't ever have a sexual topic without it going down the dirt road.....



      .......and crashing in the gutter.


----------



## Bonzi

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't ever have a sexual topic without it going down the dirt road.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......and crashing in the gutter.
Click to expand...

exactly! otherwise known as fun...


----------



## Bonzi

I always worried more about my fair, hair and boobs....


----------



## Vikrant

Bonzi said:


> people think about that stuff?  I mean the shape I never gave it a thought?



I think it is more important to compliment a woman's vagina than her face and perhaps even her boobs. (based on my limited experience)


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Bonzi said:


> I always worried more about my fair, hair and boobs....



   I would also think that not having any guys getting a look and running from the room screaming would put your mind at ease as well.


----------



## The Great Goose

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never wondered.    Now I wonder what is wrong with me in that I never wondered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish women tend to be very confident about their vaginas.
Click to expand...

Perverts love genitals.


----------



## Vikrant

The Great Goose said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never wondered.    Now I wonder what is wrong with me in that I never wondered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish women tend to be very confident about their vaginas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perverts love genitals.
Click to expand...


Agree


----------



## danielpalos

Vikrant said:


> It seems a great doubt has befallen  Australian women.
> 
> ---
> 
> I’VE always been completely and utterly terrified that my vagina is in some way not normal, that it somehow doesn’t stack up against the generally accepted standard of vaginas worldwide.
> 
> My whole life, I just assumed that every other woman had the same thought process, this natural curiosity as to whether the lady bits that they’d be given were on par with the next person’s.
> 
> I guess it’s normal to compare your physical self to the rest of society. Most of us are constantly stacking ourselves up against the next person — walking down the supermarket aisle, scrolling through Instagram or flicking through a mag in a waiting room. Is my hair as shiny? Are my calves as defined? Does my butt sit the same way in a pair of skinny-legs?
> 
> It’s something we learn to do as little kids. Who remembers running nude through the sprinkler with a male cousin or having a bath with their brother and noticing that their private parts look nothing like your own?
> 
> “WOAH, IT’S LIKE THERE’S A WORM IN HIS PANTS ... I WANT A WORM TOO MUM!” It’s intriguing to realise that not everybody looks the same as you do.
> But as you grow up and the acceptable age of nudity around blood relatives becomes a distant memory, you’re left wondering, “Do I still look like every other girl ‘down there’? And how the hell will I ever know?”
> 
> Short of asking my besties to drop their dacks for confirmation, I lived in this thick doubt that I’ve never managed to totally shake. This innocent curiosity as a child has morphed itself into fear. An ugly, tightly wound ball of fear. A fear of being different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve always wondered, is my vagina normal?’


dear Australian chics, you are always welcome to an Individual evaluation with me.  i love free samples, just to get to know each other better.


----------



## Tresha91203

Is this what people worry about now? I've never thought to worry about whether mine is up to par ... just that it is healthy. Maybe more people see hers than is emotionally healthy if her vanity extends to her PRIVATES! Talk about first world problems. -sigh-


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Vikrant said:


> It seems a great doubt has befallen  Australian women.
> 
> ---
> 
> I’VE always been completely and utterly terrified that my vagina is in some way not normal, that it somehow doesn’t stack up against the generally accepted standard of vaginas worldwide.
> 
> My whole life, I just assumed that every other woman had the same thought process, this natural curiosity as to whether the lady bits that they’d be given were on par with the next person’s.
> 
> I guess it’s normal to compare your physical self to the rest of society. Most of us are constantly stacking ourselves up against the next person — walking down the supermarket aisle, scrolling through Instagram or flicking through a mag in a waiting room. Is my hair as shiny? Are my calves as defined? Does my butt sit the same way in a pair of skinny-legs?
> 
> It’s something we learn to do as little kids. Who remembers running nude through the sprinkler with a male cousin or having a bath with their brother and noticing that their private parts look nothing like your own?
> 
> “WOAH, IT’S LIKE THERE’S A WORM IN HIS PANTS ... I WANT A WORM TOO MUM!” It’s intriguing to realise that not everybody looks the same as you do.
> But as you grow up and the acceptable age of nudity around blood relatives becomes a distant memory, you’re left wondering, “Do I still look like every other girl ‘down there’? And how the hell will I ever know?”
> 
> Short of asking my besties to drop their dacks for confirmation, I lived in this thick doubt that I’ve never managed to totally shake. This innocent curiosity as a child has morphed itself into fear. An ugly, tightly wound ball of fear. A fear of being different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve always wondered, is my vagina normal?’




No it's not normal because there's no such thing as a normal vagina. Every vulva is different.


----------



## anotherlife

Forget your vagina, it is your credit rating that you should be afraid of.  Your vagina may be a valuable tool to fix that though, no matter how many identity thieves screw it as well as your vagina. 

By the way, some female circumcisions pull some skin ahead and up that it sticks out a little above the funny.  There is nothing wrong with its looks, and I can't imagine why guys would even care that your funny was circumcised like that.


----------



## waltky

Uncle Ferd says he'd be willing to check it out fer ya.


----------



## Vikrant

waltky said:


> Uncle Ferd says he'd be willing to check it out fer ya.



... but do you have enough data to ascertain where her vagina stands with respect to other vaginas?


----------



## Vikrant

Tresha91203 said:


> Is this what people worry about now? I've never thought to worry about whether mine is up to par ... just that it is healthy. Maybe more people see hers than is emotionally healthy if her vanity extends to her PRIVATES! Talk about first world problems. -sigh-



What do you mean by 'up to par' ?


----------



## Vikrant

danielpalos said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a great doubt has befallen  Australian women.
> 
> ---
> 
> I’VE always been completely and utterly terrified that my vagina is in some way not normal, that it somehow doesn’t stack up against the generally accepted standard of vaginas worldwide.
> 
> My whole life, I just assumed that every other woman had the same thought process, this natural curiosity as to whether the lady bits that they’d be given were on par with the next person’s.
> 
> I guess it’s normal to compare your physical self to the rest of society. Most of us are constantly stacking ourselves up against the next person — walking down the supermarket aisle, scrolling through Instagram or flicking through a mag in a waiting room. Is my hair as shiny? Are my calves as defined? Does my butt sit the same way in a pair of skinny-legs?
> 
> It’s something we learn to do as little kids. Who remembers running nude through the sprinkler with a male cousin or having a bath with their brother and noticing that their private parts look nothing like your own?
> 
> “WOAH, IT’S LIKE THERE’S A WORM IN HIS PANTS ... I WANT A WORM TOO MUM!” It’s intriguing to realise that not everybody looks the same as you do.
> But as you grow up and the acceptable age of nudity around blood relatives becomes a distant memory, you’re left wondering, “Do I still look like every other girl ‘down there’? And how the hell will I ever know?”
> 
> Short of asking my besties to drop their dacks for confirmation, I lived in this thick doubt that I’ve never managed to totally shake. This innocent curiosity as a child has morphed itself into fear. An ugly, tightly wound ball of fear. A fear of being different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve always wondered, is my vagina normal?’
> 
> 
> 
> dear Australian chics, you are always welcome to an Individual evaluation with me.  i love free samples, just to get to know each other better.
Click to expand...


That is a very unorthodox pickup line


----------



## Tresha91203

Vikrant said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what people worry about now? I've never thought to worry about whether mine is up to par ... just that it is healthy. Maybe more people see hers than is emotionally healthy if her vanity extends to her PRIVATES! Talk about first world problems. -sigh-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by 'up to par' ?
Click to expand...

The author is worried her vagina "doesn't stack up," aka isn't up to par.


----------



## danielpalos

Vikrant said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a great doubt has befallen  Australian women.
> 
> ---
> 
> I’VE always been completely and utterly terrified that my vagina is in some way not normal, that it somehow doesn’t stack up against the generally accepted standard of vaginas worldwide.
> 
> My whole life, I just assumed that every other woman had the same thought process, this natural curiosity as to whether the lady bits that they’d be given were on par with the next person’s.
> 
> I guess it’s normal to compare your physical self to the rest of society. Most of us are constantly stacking ourselves up against the next person — walking down the supermarket aisle, scrolling through Instagram or flicking through a mag in a waiting room. Is my hair as shiny? Are my calves as defined? Does my butt sit the same way in a pair of skinny-legs?
> 
> It’s something we learn to do as little kids. Who remembers running nude through the sprinkler with a male cousin or having a bath with their brother and noticing that their private parts look nothing like your own?
> 
> “WOAH, IT’S LIKE THERE’S A WORM IN HIS PANTS ... I WANT A WORM TOO MUM!” It’s intriguing to realise that not everybody looks the same as you do.
> But as you grow up and the acceptable age of nudity around blood relatives becomes a distant memory, you’re left wondering, “Do I still look like every other girl ‘down there’? And how the hell will I ever know?”
> 
> Short of asking my besties to drop their dacks for confirmation, I lived in this thick doubt that I’ve never managed to totally shake. This innocent curiosity as a child has morphed itself into fear. An ugly, tightly wound ball of fear. A fear of being different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve always wondered, is my vagina normal?’
> 
> 
> 
> dear Australian chics, you are always welcome to an Individual evaluation with me.  i love free samples, just to get to know each other better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a very unorthodox pickup line
Click to expand...

sometimes, i believe the sooner women just get us used to them being themselves in modern times, the better.


----------



## The Great Goose

Australian women: Does my Vagina look big in this?


----------



## Papageorgio

Is this a normal use of a vagina? 

Drug Suspect Hides Loaded Gun In Vagina

officers transported Castaneda to jail, she told the cops she had a handgun hidden in her vagina. A cavity search performed on the suspect by a female officer revealed a .22-caliber Smith & Wesson semiautomatic handgun exactly where Castaneda said it would be.
Police said the gun was loaded, with a round chambered.


----------



## Vikrant

The Great Goose said:


> Australian women: Does my Vagina look big in this?



I think that probably is the overriding concern.


----------



## Papageorgio

Is this normal for a vagina? 

Sex toy discovered in woman's vagina had been there for 10 YEARS

Wonder what else gets lost in there?


----------



## danielpalos

The Great Goose said:


> Australian women: Does my Vagina look big in this?


dear Australian women; i believe Ms. Canada says, no:


----------



## Vikrant

...

The vagina and vulva lose thickness and the colour of the vulva can change from pink to a paler or darker hue.

The clitoris can shrink, the labia can loosen, and there may be shrinkage of some tissue, Dr Tan said. The urethral entrance may also start to "pout a little bit and look a little bit fleshy".

"Like skin anywhere else it becomes thinner and a bit less elastic. That plumpness becomes a bit saggy," she said.

And just like the hair on our heads, hair down there may become grey.

...

What happens to your vagina as you age?


----------



## irosie91

Papageorgio said:


> Is this normal for a vagina?
> 
> Sex toy discovered in woman's vagina had been there for 10 YEARS
> 
> Wonder what else gets lost in there?



things can sorta get lost in the space between the introitus and the cervix----but
THINGS usually set up in IRRITATION leading ----at least---a discharge


----------



## theliq

Vikrant said:


> It seems a great doubt has befallen  Australian women.
> 
> ---
> 
> I’VE always been completely and utterly terrified that my vagina is in some way not normal, that it somehow doesn’t stack up against the generally accepted standard of vaginas worldwide.
> 
> My whole life, I just assumed that every other woman had the same thought process, this natural curiosity as to whether the lady bits that they’d be given were on par with the next person’s.
> 
> I guess it’s normal to compare your physical self to the rest of society. Most of us are constantly stacking ourselves up against the next person — walking down the supermarket aisle, scrolling through Instagram or flicking through a mag in a waiting room. Is my hair as shiny? Are my calves as defined? Does my butt sit the same way in a pair of skinny-legs?
> 
> It’s something we learn to do as little kids. Who remembers running nude through the sprinkler with a male cousin or having a bath with their brother and noticing that their private parts look nothing like your own?
> 
> “WOAH, IT’S LIKE THERE’S A WORM IN HIS PANTS ... I WANT A WORM TOO MUM!” It’s intriguing to realise that not everybody looks the same as you do.
> But as you grow up and the acceptable age of nudity around blood relatives becomes a distant memory, you’re left wondering, “Do I still look like every other girl ‘down there’? And how the hell will I ever know?”
> 
> Short of asking my besties to drop their dacks for confirmation, I lived in this thick doubt that I’ve never managed to totally shake. This innocent curiosity as a child has morphed itself into fear. An ugly, tightly wound ball of fear. A fear of being different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve always wondered, is my vagina normal?’


all seems normal here Vig


----------



## Vikrant

theliq said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a great doubt has befallen  Australian women.
> 
> ---
> 
> I’VE always been completely and utterly terrified that my vagina is in some way not normal, that it somehow doesn’t stack up against the generally accepted standard of vaginas worldwide.
> 
> My whole life, I just assumed that every other woman had the same thought process, this natural curiosity as to whether the lady bits that they’d be given were on par with the next person’s.
> 
> I guess it’s normal to compare your physical self to the rest of society. Most of us are constantly stacking ourselves up against the next person — walking down the supermarket aisle, scrolling through Instagram or flicking through a mag in a waiting room. Is my hair as shiny? Are my calves as defined? Does my butt sit the same way in a pair of skinny-legs?
> 
> It’s something we learn to do as little kids. Who remembers running nude through the sprinkler with a male cousin or having a bath with their brother and noticing that their private parts look nothing like your own?
> 
> “WOAH, IT’S LIKE THERE’S A WORM IN HIS PANTS ... I WANT A WORM TOO MUM!” It’s intriguing to realise that not everybody looks the same as you do.
> But as you grow up and the acceptable age of nudity around blood relatives becomes a distant memory, you’re left wondering, “Do I still look like every other girl ‘down there’? And how the hell will I ever know?”
> 
> Short of asking my besties to drop their dacks for confirmation, I lived in this thick doubt that I’ve never managed to totally shake. This innocent curiosity as a child has morphed itself into fear. An ugly, tightly wound ball of fear. A fear of being different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve always wondered, is my vagina normal?’
> 
> 
> 
> all seems normal here Vig
Click to expand...


I have never doubted the normalcy of Australian vagina. I think the doubt seems to originate from the Aussie ladies themselves.


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a great doubt has befallen  Australian women.
> 
> ---
> 
> I’VE always been completely and utterly terrified that my vagina is in some way not normal, that it somehow doesn’t stack up against the generally accepted standard of vaginas worldwide.
> 
> My whole life, I just assumed that every other woman had the same thought process, this natural curiosity as to whether the lady bits that they’d be given were on par with the next person’s.
> 
> I guess it’s normal to compare your physical self to the rest of society. Most of us are constantly stacking ourselves up against the next person — walking down the supermarket aisle, scrolling through Instagram or flicking through a mag in a waiting room. Is my hair as shiny? Are my calves as defined? Does my butt sit the same way in a pair of skinny-legs?
> 
> It’s something we learn to do as little kids. Who remembers running nude through the sprinkler with a male cousin or having a bath with their brother and noticing that their private parts look nothing like your own?
> 
> “WOAH, IT’S LIKE THERE’S A WORM IN HIS PANTS ... I WANT A WORM TOO MUM!” It’s intriguing to realise that not everybody looks the same as you do.
> But as you grow up and the acceptable age of nudity around blood relatives becomes a distant memory, you’re left wondering, “Do I still look like every other girl ‘down there’? And how the hell will I ever know?”
> 
> Short of asking my besties to drop their dacks for confirmation, I lived in this thick doubt that I’ve never managed to totally shake. This innocent curiosity as a child has morphed itself into fear. An ugly, tightly wound ball of fear. A fear of being different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve always wondered, is my vagina normal?’
> 
> 
> 
> all seems normal here Vig
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never doubted the normalcy of Australian vagina. I think the doubt seems to originate from the Aussie ladies themselves.
Click to expand...


women do have CONCERNS over their   "apparatus"    just as do men------usually,  however,  without the utter OBSESSIVE characteristics exhibited by males of all
ages and ethnicities


----------



## theliq

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a great doubt has befallen  Australian women.
> 
> ---
> 
> I’VE always been completely and utterly terrified that my vagina is in some way not normal, that it somehow doesn’t stack up against the generally accepted standard of vaginas worldwide.
> 
> My whole life, I just assumed that every other woman had the same thought process, this natural curiosity as to whether the lady bits that they’d be given were on par with the next person’s.
> 
> I guess it’s normal to compare your physical self to the rest of society. Most of us are constantly stacking ourselves up against the next person — walking down the supermarket aisle, scrolling through Instagram or flicking through a mag in a waiting room. Is my hair as shiny? Are my calves as defined? Does my butt sit the same way in a pair of skinny-legs?
> 
> It’s something we learn to do as little kids. Who remembers running nude through the sprinkler with a male cousin or having a bath with their brother and noticing that their private parts look nothing like your own?
> 
> “WOAH, IT’S LIKE THERE’S A WORM IN HIS PANTS ... I WANT A WORM TOO MUM!” It’s intriguing to realise that not everybody looks the same as you do.
> But as you grow up and the acceptable age of nudity around blood relatives becomes a distant memory, you’re left wondering, “Do I still look like every other girl ‘down there’? And how the hell will I ever know?”
> 
> Short of asking my besties to drop their dacks for confirmation, I lived in this thick doubt that I’ve never managed to totally shake. This innocent curiosity as a child has morphed itself into fear. An ugly, tightly wound ball of fear. A fear of being different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve always wondered, is my vagina normal?’
> 
> 
> 
> all seems normal here Vig
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never doubted the normalcy of Australian vagina. I think the doubt seems to originate from the Aussie ladies themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> women do have CONCERNS over their   "apparatus"    just as do men------usually,  however,  without the utter OBSESSIVE characteristics exhibited by males of all
> ages and ethnicities
Click to expand...

Why are you talking about ME again Rosie......LOL..steve


----------



## Wyatt earp

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a great doubt has befallen  Australian women.
> 
> ---
> 
> I’VE always been completely and utterly terrified that my vagina is in some way not normal, that it somehow doesn’t stack up against the generally accepted standard of vaginas worldwide.
> 
> My whole life, I just assumed that every other woman had the same thought process, this natural curiosity as to whether the lady bits that they’d be given were on par with the next person’s.
> 
> I guess it’s normal to compare your physical self to the rest of society. Most of us are constantly stacking ourselves up against the next person — walking down the supermarket aisle, scrolling through Instagram or flicking through a mag in a waiting room. Is my hair as shiny? Are my calves as defined? Does my butt sit the same way in a pair of skinny-legs?
> 
> It’s something we learn to do as little kids. Who remembers running nude through the sprinkler with a male cousin or having a bath with their brother and noticing that their private parts look nothing like your own?
> 
> “WOAH, IT’S LIKE THERE’S A WORM IN HIS PANTS ... I WANT A WORM TOO MUM!” It’s intriguing to realise that not everybody looks the same as you do.
> But as you grow up and the acceptable age of nudity around blood relatives becomes a distant memory, you’re left wondering, “Do I still look like every other girl ‘down there’? And how the hell will I ever know?”
> 
> Short of asking my besties to drop their dacks for confirmation, I lived in this thick doubt that I’ve never managed to totally shake. This innocent curiosity as a child has morphed itself into fear. An ugly, tightly wound ball of fear. A fear of being different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve always wondered, is my vagina normal?’
> 
> 
> 
> all seems normal here Vig
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never doubted the normalcy of Australian vagina. I think the doubt seems to originate from the Aussie ladies themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> women do have CONCERNS over their   "apparatus"    just as do men------usually,  however,  without the utter OBSESSIVE characteristics exhibited by males of all
> ages and ethnicities
Click to expand...



The only thing us guys care about:

One it's not stinky 

Two you can not drive a Mack truck through it.

If your good with those two, don't worry about it.


.


----------



## theliq

bear513 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a great doubt has befallen  Australian women.
> 
> ---
> 
> I’VE always been completely and utterly terrified that my vagina is in some way not normal, that it somehow doesn’t stack up against the generally accepted standard of vaginas worldwide.
> 
> My whole life, I just assumed that every other woman had the same thought process, this natural curiosity as to whether the lady bits that they’d be given were on par with the next person’s.
> 
> I guess it’s normal to compare your physical self to the rest of society. Most of us are constantly stacking ourselves up against the next person — walking down the supermarket aisle, scrolling through Instagram or flicking through a mag in a waiting room. Is my hair as shiny? Are my calves as defined? Does my butt sit the same way in a pair of skinny-legs?
> 
> It’s something we learn to do as little kids. Who remembers running nude through the sprinkler with a male cousin or having a bath with their brother and noticing that their private parts look nothing like your own?
> 
> “WOAH, IT’S LIKE THERE’S A WORM IN HIS PANTS ... I WANT A WORM TOO MUM!” It’s intriguing to realise that not everybody looks the same as you do.
> But as you grow up and the acceptable age of nudity around blood relatives becomes a distant memory, you’re left wondering, “Do I still look like every other girl ‘down there’? And how the hell will I ever know?”
> 
> Short of asking my besties to drop their dacks for confirmation, I lived in this thick doubt that I’ve never managed to totally shake. This innocent curiosity as a child has morphed itself into fear. An ugly, tightly wound ball of fear. A fear of being different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve always wondered, is my vagina normal?’
> 
> 
> 
> all seems normal here Vig
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never doubted the normalcy of Australian vagina. I think the doubt seems to originate from the Aussie ladies themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> women do have CONCERNS over their   "apparatus"    just as do men------usually,  however,  without the utter OBSESSIVE characteristics exhibited by males of all
> ages and ethnicities
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing us guys care about:
> 
> One it's not stinky
> 
> Two you can not drive a Mack truck through it.
> 
> If your good with those two, don't worry about it.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Really Bear,you assume too much,Women are great,I will answer for them in return

One........ it's not Stinky,Riddled with the Clap or some other STD

Two......that the dick is bigger than a Pencil(Pencil Prick)

If you are good for those two,also you can get a "Jack"....then don't worry about it  LOL


----------



## Vikrant

bear513 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a great doubt has befallen  Australian women.
> 
> ---
> 
> I’VE always been completely and utterly terrified that my vagina is in some way not normal, that it somehow doesn’t stack up against the generally accepted standard of vaginas worldwide.
> 
> My whole life, I just assumed that every other woman had the same thought process, this natural curiosity as to whether the lady bits that they’d be given were on par with the next person’s.
> 
> I guess it’s normal to compare your physical self to the rest of society. Most of us are constantly stacking ourselves up against the next person — walking down the supermarket aisle, scrolling through Instagram or flicking through a mag in a waiting room. Is my hair as shiny? Are my calves as defined? Does my butt sit the same way in a pair of skinny-legs?
> 
> It’s something we learn to do as little kids. Who remembers running nude through the sprinkler with a male cousin or having a bath with their brother and noticing that their private parts look nothing like your own?
> 
> “WOAH, IT’S LIKE THERE’S A WORM IN HIS PANTS ... I WANT A WORM TOO MUM!” It’s intriguing to realise that not everybody looks the same as you do.
> But as you grow up and the acceptable age of nudity around blood relatives becomes a distant memory, you’re left wondering, “Do I still look like every other girl ‘down there’? And how the hell will I ever know?”
> 
> Short of asking my besties to drop their dacks for confirmation, I lived in this thick doubt that I’ve never managed to totally shake. This innocent curiosity as a child has morphed itself into fear. An ugly, tightly wound ball of fear. A fear of being different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve always wondered, is my vagina normal?’
> 
> 
> 
> all seems normal here Vig
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never doubted the normalcy of Australian vagina. I think the doubt seems to originate from the Aussie ladies themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> women do have CONCERNS over their   "apparatus"    just as do men------usually,  however,  without the utter OBSESSIVE characteristics exhibited by males of all
> ages and ethnicities
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing us guys care about:
> 
> One it's not *stinky*
> 
> Two you can not drive a Mack truck through it.
> 
> If your good with those two, don't worry about it.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


There is nothing wrong with a little bit of vaginal fragrance.


----------



## Moonglow

irosie91 said:


> I never wondered.    Now I wonder what is wrong with me in that I never wondered


You should have let more folks see what your who-ha! looked like..


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> people think about that stuff?  I mean the shape I never gave it a thought?


The black labia lips never bothered you either?


----------



## Moonglow

Vikrant said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a great doubt has befallen  Australian women.
> 
> ---
> 
> I’VE always been completely and utterly terrified that my vagina is in some way not normal, that it somehow doesn’t stack up against the generally accepted standard of vaginas worldwide.
> 
> My whole life, I just assumed that every other woman had the same thought process, this natural curiosity as to whether the lady bits that they’d be given were on par with the next person’s.
> 
> I guess it’s normal to compare your physical self to the rest of society. Most of us are constantly stacking ourselves up against the next person — walking down the supermarket aisle, scrolling through Instagram or flicking through a mag in a waiting room. Is my hair as shiny? Are my calves as defined? Does my butt sit the same way in a pair of skinny-legs?
> 
> It’s something we learn to do as little kids. Who remembers running nude through the sprinkler with a male cousin or having a bath with their brother and noticing that their private parts look nothing like your own?
> 
> “WOAH, IT’S LIKE THERE’S A WORM IN HIS PANTS ... I WANT A WORM TOO MUM!” It’s intriguing to realise that not everybody looks the same as you do.
> But as you grow up and the acceptable age of nudity around blood relatives becomes a distant memory, you’re left wondering, “Do I still look like every other girl ‘down there’? And how the hell will I ever know?”
> 
> Short of asking my besties to drop their dacks for confirmation, I lived in this thick doubt that I’ve never managed to totally shake. This innocent curiosity as a child has morphed itself into fear. An ugly, tightly wound ball of fear. A fear of being different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve always wondered, is my vagina normal?’
> 
> 
> 
> all seems normal here Vig
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never doubted the normalcy of Australian vagina. I think the doubt seems to originate from the Aussie ladies themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> women do have CONCERNS over their   "apparatus"    just as do men------usually,  however,  without the utter OBSESSIVE characteristics exhibited by males of all
> ages and ethnicities
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing us guys care about:
> 
> One it's not *stinky*
> 
> Two you can not drive a Mack truck through it.
> 
> If your good with those two, don't worry about it.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with a little bit of vaginal fragrance.
Click to expand...

Or froth...


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vikrant

Moonglow said:


>



Please post the title of the video so we can search for it on YouTube.


----------



## Moonglow

Vikrant said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please post the title of the video so we can search for it on YouTube.
Click to expand...

Family Guy, Stewie sees a vagina...


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Vikrant

Moonglow said:


>



I think it is always a good idea to post the title of a video because some of us use software that blocks videos from this forum.


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow

Vikrant said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is always a good idea to post the title of a video because some of us use software that blocks videos from this forum.
Click to expand...

OK, I didn't know that...


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> people think about that stuff?  I mean the shape I never gave it a thought?
> 
> 
> 
> The black labia lips never bothered you either?
Click to expand...


What?  That is disgusting!   Pig!


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> people think about that stuff?  I mean the shape I never gave it a thought?
> 
> 
> 
> The black labia lips never bothered you either?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  That is disgusting!   Pig!
Click to expand...

But you'll love it when I root...


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> people think about that stuff?  I mean the shape I never gave it a thought?
> 
> 
> 
> The black labia lips never bothered you either?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  That is disgusting!   Pig!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you'll love it when I root...
Click to expand...


you are just trying too hard making me laugh....


----------



## Yousaidwhat

irosie91 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need some pics...
> Then we can put her mind at ease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of what?------a vagina is -----a cleft------where do you want to stick the camera?    Of course
> the cleft exists SORROUNDED by its walls-------and there are some associated structures-----
> can you be more specific?
Click to expand...


The word he is looking for is panoramic.


----------



## theliq

Vikrant said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a great doubt has befallen  Australian women.
> 
> ---
> 
> I’VE always been completely and utterly terrified that my vagina is in some way not normal, that it somehow doesn’t stack up against the generally accepted standard of vaginas worldwide.
> 
> My whole life, I just assumed that every other woman had the same thought process, this natural curiosity as to whether the lady bits that they’d be given were on par with the next person’s.
> 
> I guess it’s normal to compare your physical self to the rest of society. Most of us are constantly stacking ourselves up against the next person — walking down the supermarket aisle, scrolling through Instagram or flicking through a mag in a waiting room. Is my hair as shiny? Are my calves as defined? Does my butt sit the same way in a pair of skinny-legs?
> 
> It’s something we learn to do as little kids. Who remembers running nude through the sprinkler with a male cousin or having a bath with their brother and noticing that their private parts look nothing like your own?
> 
> “WOAH, IT’S LIKE THERE’S A WORM IN HIS PANTS ... I WANT A WORM TOO MUM!” It’s intriguing to realise that not everybody looks the same as you do.
> But as you grow up and the acceptable age of nudity around blood relatives becomes a distant memory, you’re left wondering, “Do I still look like every other girl ‘down there’? And how the hell will I ever know?”
> 
> Short of asking my besties to drop their dacks for confirmation, I lived in this thick doubt that I’ve never managed to totally shake. This innocent curiosity as a child has morphed itself into fear. An ugly, tightly wound ball of fear. A fear of being different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve always wondered, is my vagina normal?’
> 
> 
> 
> all seems normal here Vig
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never doubted the normalcy of Australian vagina. I think the doubt seems to originate from the Aussie ladies themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> women do have CONCERNS over their   "apparatus"    just as do men------usually,  however,  without the utter OBSESSIVE characteristics exhibited by males of all
> ages and ethnicities
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing us guys care about:
> 
> One it's not *stinky*
> 
> Two you can not drive a Mack truck through it.
> 
> If your good with those two, don't worry about it.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with a little bit of vaginal fragrance.
Click to expand...

A little BEING the operative word here Vig


----------



## Kat

Oh goodie. Another gross thread. How I keep running across these is beyond me...maybe because there are so many of them. Need a forum for it so some of us do not accidentally run across them.


----------



## flacaltenn

I think Aussie women WOULD be insecure because everything is upside down 



down  under..


----------



## flacaltenn

Here comes the fruit and rotten eggs..


----------



## OZman




----------



## Kat

Quit making me laugh flacaltenn


----------



## theliq

flacaltenn said:


> I think Aussie women WOULD be insecure because everything is upside down
> 
> 
> 
> down  under..


Now,Now Flac,don't be Catty about the Australian Women's Pussy........................and Quality Pussy at that


----------



## Vikrant

Kat said:


> Oh goodie. Another gross thread. How I keep running across these is beyond me...maybe because there are so many of them. Need a forum for it so some of us do not accidentally run across them.



I wish the nature of the discussion would have stayed a bit more scholastic but what can you do people like to insert humor into dry subjects like vagina to make them more sticky.


----------



## anotherlife

Let's call the girl triangle their funnies instead.  That way it is not gross.  Plus, we should consider, that their defining feature is a curve in the middle of the funny's top end, a tight curve, that looks pretty good, when the girl walks.  This can be exposed by fully shaving off like the Brazilian style.  Although, it is highly artistic, to trim shapes into it, rather than completely shaving it off.


----------



## anotherlife

Vikrant said:


> It seems a great doubt has befallen  Australian women.
> 
> ---
> 
> I’VE always been completely and utterly terrified that my vagina is in some way not normal, that it somehow doesn’t stack up against the generally accepted standard of vaginas worldwide.
> 
> My whole life, I just assumed that every other woman had the same thought process, this natural curiosity as to whether the lady bits that they’d be given were on par with the next person’s.
> 
> I guess it’s normal to compare your physical self to the rest of society. Most of us are constantly stacking ourselves up against the next person — walking down the supermarket aisle, scrolling through Instagram or flicking through a mag in a waiting room. Is my hair as shiny? Are my calves as defined? Does my butt sit the same way in a pair of skinny-legs?
> 
> It’s something we learn to do as little kids. Who remembers running nude through the sprinkler with a male cousin or having a bath with their brother and noticing that their private parts look nothing like your own?
> 
> “WOAH, IT’S LIKE THERE’S A WORM IN HIS PANTS ... I WANT A WORM TOO MUM!” It’s intriguing to realise that not everybody looks the same as you do.
> But as you grow up and the acceptable age of nudity around blood relatives becomes a distant memory, you’re left wondering, “Do I still look like every other girl ‘down there’? And how the hell will I ever know?”
> 
> Short of asking my besties to drop their dacks for confirmation, I lived in this thick doubt that I’ve never managed to totally shake. This innocent curiosity as a child has morphed itself into fear. An ugly, tightly wound ball of fear. A fear of being different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve always wondered, is my vagina normal?’


Travel to Europe.  Your Puritan traditions are killing you.  In Europe, it is not illegal to walk totally naked at many coast resorts, and many women do it.  ... Molesting women is still illegal though, even if they sunbath or walk naked at the beach / street.


----------



## Vikrant

anotherlife said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a great doubt has befallen  Australian women.
> 
> ---
> 
> I’VE always been completely and utterly terrified that my vagina is in some way not normal, that it somehow doesn’t stack up against the generally accepted standard of vaginas worldwide.
> 
> My whole life, I just assumed that every other woman had the same thought process, this natural curiosity as to whether the lady bits that they’d be given were on par with the next person’s.
> 
> I guess it’s normal to compare your physical self to the rest of society. Most of us are constantly stacking ourselves up against the next person — walking down the supermarket aisle, scrolling through Instagram or flicking through a mag in a waiting room. Is my hair as shiny? Are my calves as defined? Does my butt sit the same way in a pair of skinny-legs?
> 
> It’s something we learn to do as little kids. Who remembers running nude through the sprinkler with a male cousin or having a bath with their brother and noticing that their private parts look nothing like your own?
> 
> “WOAH, IT’S LIKE THERE’S A WORM IN HIS PANTS ... I WANT A WORM TOO MUM!” It’s intriguing to realise that not everybody looks the same as you do.
> But as you grow up and the acceptable age of nudity around blood relatives becomes a distant memory, you’re left wondering, “Do I still look like every other girl ‘down there’? And how the hell will I ever know?”
> 
> Short of asking my besties to drop their dacks for confirmation, I lived in this thick doubt that I’ve never managed to totally shake. This innocent curiosity as a child has morphed itself into fear. An ugly, tightly wound ball of fear. A fear of being different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve always wondered, is my vagina normal?’
> 
> 
> 
> Travel to Europe.  Your Puritan traditions are killing you.  In Europe, it is not illegal to walk totally naked at many coast resorts, and many women do it.  ...* Molesting women is still illegal though, even if they sunbath or walk naked at the beach / street*.
Click to expand...


Thank God because there are men like you roaming around  

Now, please keep the topic clean and PG-13. It is not supposed to be a dirty thread even though your narrow mind arrived at that conclusion.


----------



## anotherlife

Vikrant said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a great doubt has befallen  Australian women.
> 
> ---
> 
> I’VE always been completely and utterly terrified that my vagina is in some way not normal, that it somehow doesn’t stack up against the generally accepted standard of vaginas worldwide.
> 
> My whole life, I just assumed that every other woman had the same thought process, this natural curiosity as to whether the lady bits that they’d be given were on par with the next person’s.
> 
> I guess it’s normal to compare your physical self to the rest of society. Most of us are constantly stacking ourselves up against the next person — walking down the supermarket aisle, scrolling through Instagram or flicking through a mag in a waiting room. Is my hair as shiny? Are my calves as defined? Does my butt sit the same way in a pair of skinny-legs?
> 
> It’s something we learn to do as little kids. Who remembers running nude through the sprinkler with a male cousin or having a bath with their brother and noticing that their private parts look nothing like your own?
> 
> “WOAH, IT’S LIKE THERE’S A WORM IN HIS PANTS ... I WANT A WORM TOO MUM!” It’s intriguing to realise that not everybody looks the same as you do.
> But as you grow up and the acceptable age of nudity around blood relatives becomes a distant memory, you’re left wondering, “Do I still look like every other girl ‘down there’? And how the hell will I ever know?”
> 
> Short of asking my besties to drop their dacks for confirmation, I lived in this thick doubt that I’ve never managed to totally shake. This innocent curiosity as a child has morphed itself into fear. An ugly, tightly wound ball of fear. A fear of being different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve always wondered, is my vagina normal?’
> 
> 
> 
> Travel to Europe.  Your Puritan traditions are killing you.  In Europe, it is not illegal to walk totally naked at many coast resorts, and many women do it.  ...* Molesting women is still illegal though, even if they sunbath or walk naked at the beach / street*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank God because there are men like you roaming around
> 
> Now, please keep the topic clean and PG-13. It is not supposed to be a dirty thread even though your narrow mind arrived at that conclusion.
Click to expand...

Okay, I can help with some contribution then, check out this link.

*Mod Edit: No linking to porn.*


----------



## anotherlife

anotherlife said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a great doubt has befallen  Australian women.
> 
> ---
> 
> I’VE always been completely and utterly terrified that my vagina is in some way not normal, that it somehow doesn’t stack up against the generally accepted standard of vaginas worldwide.
> 
> My whole life, I just assumed that every other woman had the same thought process, this natural curiosity as to whether the lady bits that they’d be given were on par with the next person’s.
> 
> I guess it’s normal to compare your physical self to the rest of society. Most of us are constantly stacking ourselves up against the next person — walking down the supermarket aisle, scrolling through Instagram or flicking through a mag in a waiting room. Is my hair as shiny? Are my calves as defined? Does my butt sit the same way in a pair of skinny-legs?
> 
> It’s something we learn to do as little kids. Who remembers running nude through the sprinkler with a male cousin or having a bath with their brother and noticing that their private parts look nothing like your own?
> 
> “WOAH, IT’S LIKE THERE’S A WORM IN HIS PANTS ... I WANT A WORM TOO MUM!” It’s intriguing to realise that not everybody looks the same as you do.
> But as you grow up and the acceptable age of nudity around blood relatives becomes a distant memory, you’re left wondering, “Do I still look like every other girl ‘down there’? And how the hell will I ever know?”
> 
> Short of asking my besties to drop their dacks for confirmation, I lived in this thick doubt that I’ve never managed to totally shake. This innocent curiosity as a child has morphed itself into fear. An ugly, tightly wound ball of fear. A fear of being different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve always wondered, is my vagina normal?’
> 
> 
> 
> Travel to Europe.  Your Puritan traditions are killing you.  In Europe, it is not illegal to walk totally naked at many coast resorts, and many women do it.  ...* Molesting women is still illegal though, even if they sunbath or walk naked at the beach / street*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank God because there are men like you roaming around
> 
> Now, please keep the topic clean and PG-13. It is not supposed to be a dirty thread even though your narrow mind arrived at that conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I can help with some contribution then, check out this link.
> 
> *Mod Edit: No linking to porn.*
Click to expand...

The link was erotic art, not porn, for porn, you need minimum two people in the pic.


----------



## Vikrant

^
This thread was created to engage in scholastic discussion of vaginal related quandary experienced by Australian women. This was not intended for your erotic pleasure.


----------



## Vikrant

*Aussie ladies say to Australian government, "Stop the vagina tax!"*






World feminine hygiene day has reignited the debate on why the Australian government continues to classify sanitary products as luxury items causing them to be taxed. 

Gold Coast radio host Bianca Dye was selected by Modibodi Australia, a protective leak-proof underwear brand for periods, to be an ambassador for 'stop the vagina tax.'

The 42-year-old has since been 'stoked' with the selection, taking to social media to question the government as to why it chooses to tax products that are essential to women.  


Read more: World feminine hygiene day reignites discussion on vagina tax 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Vikrant

Wow! This one hits the nail on the head.



> WHICH IS LESS
> DIGNIFIED
> STEALING TAMPONS
> OR NOT HAVING ONE
> AT ALL ?


----------



## Vikrant

*Doctor banned from seeing female patients after uncessarily touching female patients*

...

He also suggested internal examinations for a female patient to ensure she had no skin cancer in the *vagina* but the woman refused.

...

“The condition not to take female patients in the future will have a significant reduction, presumably, of his ability to practice and earn an income,” Justice Carmody said in the written decision.

...

“He does, however, want to return to practice as soon as possible,” he said.

...

No Cookies | The Courier Mail


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> *Doctor banned from seeing female patients after uncessarily touching female patients*
> 
> ...
> 
> He also suggested internal examinations for a female patient to ensure she had no skin cancer in the *vagina* but the woman refused.
> 
> ...
> 
> “The condition not to take female patients in the future will have a significant reduction, presumably, of his ability to practice and earn an income,” Justice Carmody said in the written decision.
> 
> ...
> 
> “He does, however, want to return to practice as soon as possible,” he said.
> 
> ...
> 
> No Cookies | The Courier Mail



Vik-----get out of vaginas-----you would not pass the Indian censors


----------



## danielpalos

dear Australian chics,

I would be happy to practice full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work, simply to help you get over your insecurities.  i am working on my gender relations skills.  xoxo


----------



## irosie91

danielpalos said:


> dear Australian chics,
> 
> I would be happy to practice full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work, simply to help you get over your insecurities.  i am working on my gender relations skills.  xoxo




not now,  danny------the usa is in the midst of a political crisis


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> *Doctor banned from seeing female patients after uncessarily touching female patients*
> 
> ...
> 
> He also suggested internal examinations for a female patient to ensure she had no skin cancer in the *vagina* but the woman refused.
> 
> ...
> 
> “The condition not to take female patients in the future will have a significant reduction, presumably, of his ability to practice and earn an income,” Justice Carmody said in the written decision.
> 
> ...
> 
> “He does, however, want to return to practice as soon as possible,” he said.
> 
> ...
> 
> No Cookies | The Courier Mail



for the record-----examination of the cervix of the womb---using a speculum -----AND  the harvesting of a bit of SKIN cells from the cervix using a swab----is a  ROUTINE THING that
doctors must do------it is a screening for cervical cancer.  
The doc TOUCHED women?-----it is his job to do so.


----------



## danielpalos

irosie91 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear Australian chics,
> 
> I would be happy to practice full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work, simply to help you get over your insecurities.  i am working on my gender relations skills.  xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not now,  danny------the usa is in the midst of a political crisis
Click to expand...


what better time to practice my "_happy camper_" policy?


----------



## irosie91

danielpalos said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear Australian chics,
> 
> I would be happy to practice full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work, simply to help you get over your insecurities.  i am working on my gender relations skills.  xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not now,  danny------the usa is in the midst of a political crisis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what better time to practice my "_happy camper_" policy?
Click to expand...


women,  like men-----KNOW where it is


----------



## danielpalos

irosie91 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear Australian chics,
> 
> I would be happy to practice full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work, simply to help you get over your insecurities.  i am working on my gender relations skills.  xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not now,  danny------the usa is in the midst of a political crisis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what better time to practice my "_happy camper_" policy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> women,  like men-----KNOW where it is
Click to expand...

yeah, right.  with our warfare-State engendering the "hellish conditions of warfare on Earth".

we should be working on a Commune of Heaven on Earth, with a truer welfare-State.


----------



## Vikrant

Aha, I see that the subject of vagina has generated some curiosity as of late. I am glad to hear that. Just a reminder: this is not a porn thread.


----------



## Vikrant

...

Two women claimed Dr Deon Rall touched their clitoris during examinations at a central Queensland medical centre in 2009.

Dr Rall, who has returned to South Africa and evaded arrest, has been ordered not to reapply for registration in Australia for three years.

The doctor consistently denied any sexual motivation in his dealings with his patients, Queensland Civil and Administrative Tribunal heard.

A married mother claimed that during an examination in 2009, Dr Rall placed his thumb on her clitoris and moved his fingers in both directions.

...

No Cookies | The Courier Mail


----------



## theliq

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need some pics...
> Then we can put her mind at ease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of what?------a vagina is -----a cleft------where do you want to stick the camera?    Of course
> the cleft exists SORROUNDED by its walls-------and there are some associated structures-----
> can you be more specific?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calm down woman, this is not a porn site. There is a limit to how specific a man can be here
Click to expand...

Hold on Vik,all males in the womb like femmes start with a vagina,then the pussy converts into a penis,yeah it's complicated but true.....so if someone calls you a C--t in the future,it is partly true...LOL...steve


----------



## theliq

Vikrant said:


> ...
> 
> Two women claimed Dr Deon Rall touched their clitoris during examinations at a central Queensland medical centre in 2009.
> 
> Dr Rall, who has returned to South Africa and evaded arrest, has been ordered not to reapply for registration in Australia for three years.
> 
> The doctor consistently denied any sexual motivation in his dealings with his patients, Queensland Civil and Administrative Tribunal heard.
> 
> A married mother claimed that during an examination in 2009, Dr Rall placed his thumb on her clitoris and moved his fingers in both directions.
> 
> ...
> 
> No Cookies | The Courier Mail


Then why Vik,didn't she say "The Doctor Masturbated her"?????she seems very explicit,how long did she say he did this for....steve


----------



## theliq

Vikrant said:


> Aha, I see that the subject of vagina has generated some curiosity as of late. I am glad to hear that. Just a reminder: this is not a porn thread.


No this is a Medical Thread Vik,


----------



## theliq

HereWeGoAgain said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need some pics...
> Then we can put her mind at ease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of what?------a vagina is -----a cleft------where do you want to stick the camera?    Of course
> the cleft exists SORROUNDED by its walls-------and there are some associated structures-----
> can you be more specific?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well she needs to be more specific about her concerns about her vagina so we can give an educated synopses on the viability of said vagina.
> Whatever photos she could provide would only help in this endeavor.
Click to expand...

Yes I agree,a detailed pic would be preferable as it could be Inner,Outer or somewhere in the middle,and some of us need an accurate guide where it needs a massage,let alone deep penetration,just sayin...steve


----------



## yiostheoy

I consider myself to be an expert at many things due to my extensive experience.

Regarding vaginas, I have probed many of them with assorted success and varied results.

Generally speaking, there are as many different kinds as there are different faces on ladies.

Some are tight, some are loose, some are just right in terms of fit.  Like shoes you really need to try one on before you can know for sure.  The worst are the oversized ones.  Women should not date shorter guys.

Some have outies, some have innies, and some are somewhere in between.

Some smell sweet, some smell fishy, and some smell like mildew.

Some taste like lemon, some taste like lime, some taste like hot buttered carrots.

Some twitch and have orgasms while some do not.  The worst is the ladies who just lie there like a dead fish.

Of all the ladies I ever dated, a Czech babe was the best.  She was like a machine gun.  Over and over.


----------



## yiostheoy

Vikrant said:


> It seems a great doubt has befallen  Australian women.
> 
> ---
> 
> I’VE always been completely and utterly terrified that my vagina is in some way not normal, that it somehow doesn’t stack up against the generally accepted standard of vaginas worldwide.
> 
> My whole life, I just assumed that every other woman had the same thought process, this natural curiosity as to whether the lady bits that they’d be given were on par with the next person’s.
> 
> I guess it’s normal to compare your physical self to the rest of society. Most of us are constantly stacking ourselves up against the next person — walking down the supermarket aisle, scrolling through Instagram or flicking through a mag in a waiting room. Is my hair as shiny? Are my calves as defined? Does my butt sit the same way in a pair of skinny-legs?
> 
> It’s something we learn to do as little kids. Who remembers running nude through the sprinkler with a male cousin or having a bath with their brother and noticing that their private parts look nothing like your own?
> 
> “WOAH, IT’S LIKE THERE’S A WORM IN HIS PANTS ... I WANT A WORM TOO MUM!” It’s intriguing to realise that not everybody looks the same as you do.
> But as you grow up and the acceptable age of nudity around blood relatives becomes a distant memory, you’re left wondering, “Do I still look like every other girl ‘down there’? And how the hell will I ever know?”
> 
> Short of asking my besties to drop their dacks for confirmation, I lived in this thick doubt that I’ve never managed to totally shake. This innocent curiosity as a child has morphed itself into fear. An ugly, tightly wound ball of fear. A fear of being different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve always wondered, is my vagina normal?’


I see that this is a rather old thread now resurrected.


----------



## yiostheoy

Vikrant said:


> *Doctor banned from seeing female patients after uncessarily touching female patients*
> 
> ...
> 
> He also suggested internal examinations for a female patient to ensure she had no skin cancer in the *vagina* but the woman refused.
> 
> ...
> 
> “The condition not to take female patients in the future will have a significant reduction, presumably, of his ability to practice and earn an income,” Justice Carmody said in the written decision.
> 
> ...
> 
> “He does, however, want to return to practice as soon as possible,” he said.
> 
> ...
> 
> No Cookies | The Courier Mail


Looks like you resurrected this yerself Pirate.


----------



## Vikrant

theliq said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aha, I see that the subject of vagina has generated some curiosity as of late. I am glad to hear that. Just a reminder: this is not a porn thread.
> 
> 
> 
> No this is a Medical Thread Vik,
Click to expand...


Well, the initial objective was to discuss possible attributes of what can be termed normal vagina. Many of us were not sure what a not normal vagina was. Someone suggested that it is the size that has Aussie ladies concerned. That theory found quite a bit of traction. Some people also talked about fragrance (smell) and few other deciding attributes. 

So what is a normal vagina to you Steve?


----------



## Iceweasel

Vikrant said:


> Aha, I see that the subject of vagina has generated some curiosity as of late. I am glad to hear that. Just a reminder: this is not a porn thread.


Vaginas never go out of style. They are here to stay.

A while back I saw a story that many gals in the UK were getting cosmetic surgery done to make it look more"normal" or what they thought was normal. Are the blokes really that picky?


----------



## theliq

Vikrant said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aha, I see that the subject of vagina has generated some curiosity as of late. I am glad to hear that. Just a reminder: this is not a porn thread.
> 
> 
> 
> No this is a Medical Thread Vik,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the initial objective was to discuss possible attributes of what can be termed normal vagina. Many of us were not sure what a not normal vagina was. Someone suggested that it is the size that has Aussie ladies concerned. That theory found quite a bit of traction. Some people also talked about fragrance (smell) and few other deciding attributes.
> 
> So what is a normal vagina to you Steve?
Click to expand...

As a Man of experience with Aussie Pussy,I have been very lucky in the Beauty of the DOWN UNDER(excuse the pun LOL)VAGINA,nearly all have been beautiful,with either no or soft Pubic Hair.....well nice enough to take a feed off.

If you know what I mean...steve


----------



## Iceweasel

theliq said:


> As a Man of experience with Aussie Pussy,I have been very lucky in the Beauty of the DOWN UNDER(excuse the pun LOL)VAGINA,nearly all have been beautiful,with either no or soft Pubic Hair.....well nice enough to take a feed off.
> 
> If you know what I mean...steve


That's known as an Australian kiss. Like  a French kiss except down under.


----------



## theliq

Iceweasel said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a Man of experience with Aussie Pussy,I have been very lucky in the Beauty of the DOWN UNDER(excuse the pun LOL)VAGINA,nearly all have been beautiful,with either no or soft Pubic Hair.....well nice enough to take a feed off.
> 
> If you know what I mean...steve
> 
> 
> 
> That's known as an Australian kiss. Like  a French kiss except down under.
Click to expand...

Or More Crudely Ice, MUFF DRIVING...YUM...Some say,that is why I call myself "Theliq" (thelick) ...... that just is not true BUT could be I suppose.LOL

No........... it is an abbre., of theliquidator,......       steve


----------



## Mindful

Vikrant said:


> Aha, I see that the subject of vagina has generated some curiosity as of late. I am glad to hear that. Just a reminder: this is not a porn thread.



Could have fooled me.


----------



## danielpalos

I think chics just need to find guys who adore cute poon.  Then, y'all will "just know" the difference.


----------



## Unkotare

These women are obviously suffering from some deep insecurity. It's almost as if there is some hole in their lives that leaves them feeling empty and incomplete. What they need to do is find something to fill that hole and let them know they are part of something bigger than themselves. Sometimes a good friend can help them find that something. Sure, it can be hard at times, but if they just keep driving and driving they may even cum to enjoy the grind of constantly putting themselves out there where they are most vulnerable. The ins and outs of everyday life can lead to friction at times, but the overall satisfaction of filling that hole in their lives is surely worth it.


----------



## theliq

Unkotare said:


> These women are obviously suffering from some deep insecurity. It's almost as if there is some hole in their lives that leaves them feeling empty and incomplete. What they need to do is find something to fill that hole and let them know they are part of something bigger than themselves. Sometimes a good friend can help them find that something. Sure, it can be hard at times, but if they just keep driving and driving they may even cum to enjoy the grind of constantly putting themselves out there where they are most vulnerable. The ins and outs of everyday life can lead to friction at times, but the overall satisfaction of filling that hole in their lives is surely worth it.


Hmmmm Unko,Women are Great in general......I have also found that women sometimes who have smaller breasts are sometimes a little insecure,but this I have also found is easily overcome when you tell them that>>>>>>Anymore than a mouthful is a waste"....which is true.just sayin steve


----------



## Unkotare

theliq said:


> ..>>>>>>Anymore than a mouthful is a waste"....which is true.just sayin ...




You should start a new thread if you want to discuss your latent homosexuality.


----------



## theliq

Unkotare said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..>>>>>>Anymore than a mouthful is a waste"....which is true.just sayin ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should start a new thread if you want to discuss your latent homosexuality.
Click to expand...


Hardly Homosexual,if you had bothered to read my previous posts.......How anyone can attribute my previous post as being anything Homo., is beyond me...PLEASE EXPLAIN Unko ?????????? if you can.........???????? maybe it has something to do with you having a small dick LOL


----------



## Unkotare

theliq said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..>>>>>>Anymore than a mouthful is a waste"....which is true.just sayin ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should start a new thread if you want to discuss your latent homosexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly Homosexual,if you had bothered to read my previous posts.......How anyone can attribute my previous post as being anything Homo., is beyond me...PLEASE EXPLAIN Unko ??????????......
Click to expand...



I'm sure your shrink has already explained what your attraction to women who look more like .... well, you know...


----------



## theliq

LOL,Never uttered that they looked or had the appearance of a Homme,far from it,for the 300+ Women I've had,Non were flat chested.....but maybe you are confused about your Homo tendacies..........but each unto their own Unko,but you do worry me..steve   LOL


----------



## Unkotare

theliq said:


> LOL,Never uttered that they looked or had the appearance of a Homme,far from it,....




You expressed your 'proclivities' loud and clear. Not that there's anything wrong with that. Just accept yourself and you'll be happier. Or not, I don't care.


----------



## Unkotare

theliq said:


> ....,for the 300+ Women I've had,Non were flat chested...........




Now you're not just revealing it, you're screaming it (in a broadway-esque high voice, most likely).


----------



## theliq

Unkotare said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....,for the 300+ Women I've had,Non were flat chested...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're not just revealing it, you're screaming it (in a broadway-esque high voice, most likely).
Click to expand...

I know of no man who does not love a Screamer(Femme).......The real Adrenaline Pumper........and you like me Unko love it too......No screaming Unko,just give the girl natural Love and nibble the neck OR are you one of those "Who Chew the neck like a WRIGLEYS".......Soon Forward Unko.....steve


----------



## Vikrant

Mindful said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aha, I see that the subject of vagina has generated some curiosity as of late. I am glad to hear that. Just a reminder: this is not a porn thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could have fooled me.
Click to expand...


The topic is "normal vagina". At a glance it appears to be a simple topic but when you attempt to define normal vagina, you are left with scratching your head. And then, the complexity of the topic sinks in. 

What is a normal vagina?


----------



## Vikrant

theliq said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..>>>>>>Anymore than a mouthful is a waste"....which is true.just sayin ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should start a new thread if you want to discuss your latent homosexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly Homosexual,if you had bothered to read my previous posts.......How anyone can attribute my previous post as being anything Homo., is beyond me...PLEASE EXPLAIN Unko ?????????? if you can.........???????? maybe it has something to do with you having a small dick LOL
Click to expand...


Dick is off topic. Stay on topic.


----------



## Mindful

Vikrant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aha, I see that the subject of vagina has generated some curiosity as of late. I am glad to hear that. Just a reminder: this is not a porn thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could have fooled me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The topic is "normal vagina". At a glance it appears to be a simple topic but when you attempt to define normal vagina, you are left with scratching your head. And then, the complexity of the topic sinks in.
> 
> What is a normal vagina?
Click to expand...


Are you a bloke?


----------



## theliq

Vikrant said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..>>>>>>Anymore than a mouthful is a waste"....which is true.just sayin ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should start a new thread if you want to discuss your latent homosexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly Homosexual,if you had bothered to read my previous posts.......How anyone can attribute my previous post as being anything Homo., is beyond me...PLEASE EXPLAIN Unko ?????????? if you can.........???????? maybe it has something to do with you having a small dick LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dick is off topic. Stay on topic.
Click to expand...


always on Topic..............anyhow I now think the Topic of Vagina has been covered,from top to bottom and side to side...steve


----------



## Vikrant

theliq said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..>>>>>>Anymore than a mouthful is a waste"....which is true.just sayin ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should start a new thread if you want to discuss your latent homosexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly Homosexual,if you had bothered to read my previous posts.......How anyone can attribute my previous post as being anything Homo., is beyond me...PLEASE EXPLAIN Unko ?????????? if you can.........???????? maybe it has something to do with you having a small dick LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dick is off topic. Stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> always on Topic..............anyhow I now think the Topic of Vagina has been covered,from top to bottom and side to side...steve
Click to expand...


Steve,

You are missing the finer nuance. The topic is definition of normal vagina.


----------



## SixFoot

If it doesn't look like a roast beef sandwich, it's "normal".


----------



## theliq

Vikrant said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..>>>>>>Anymore than a mouthful is a waste"....which is true.just sayin ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should start a new thread if you want to discuss your latent homosexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly Homosexual,if you had bothered to read my previous posts.......How anyone can attribute my previous post as being anything Homo., is beyond me...PLEASE EXPLAIN Unko ?????????? if you can.........???????? maybe it has something to do with you having a small dick LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dick is off topic. Stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> always on Topic..............anyhow I now think the Topic of Vagina has been covered,from top to bottom and side to side...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Steve,
> 
> You are missing the finer nuance. The topic is definition of normal vagina.
Click to expand...

Maybe Vik.......but what is Normal to you ?steve


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should start a new thread if you want to discuss your latent homosexuality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly Homosexual,if you had bothered to read my previous posts.......How anyone can attribute my previous post as being anything Homo., is beyond me...PLEASE EXPLAIN Unko ?????????? if you can.........???????? maybe it has something to do with you having a small dick LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dick is off topic. Stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> always on Topic..............anyhow I now think the Topic of Vagina has been covered,from top to bottom and side to side...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Steve,
> 
> You are missing the finer nuance. The topic is definition of normal vagina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe Vik.......but what is Normal to you ?steve
Click to expand...




​


----------



## Vikrant

theliq said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should start a new thread if you want to discuss your latent homosexuality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly Homosexual,if you had bothered to read my previous posts.......How anyone can attribute my previous post as being anything Homo., is beyond me...PLEASE EXPLAIN Unko ?????????? if you can.........???????? maybe it has something to do with you having a small dick LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dick is off topic. Stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> always on Topic..............anyhow I now think the Topic of Vagina has been covered,from top to bottom and side to side...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Steve,
> 
> You are missing the finer nuance. The topic is definition of normal vagina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe Vik.......but what is Normal to you ?steve
Click to expand...


You sound like skilled cricket batsman. You successfully deflected the ball towards the boundary line (me). 

Here is what I would consider normal:

a. Good smell
b. No herpes
c. No yeast

But anyway, my opinion does not count. It is the opinion of Aussie ladies that matters.


----------



## theliq

Vikrant said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly Homosexual,if you had bothered to read my previous posts.......How anyone can attribute my previous post as being anything Homo., is beyond me...PLEASE EXPLAIN Unko ?????????? if you can.........???????? maybe it has something to do with you having a small dick LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick is off topic. Stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> always on Topic..............anyhow I now think the Topic of Vagina has been covered,from top to bottom and side to side...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Steve,
> 
> You are missing the finer nuance. The topic is definition of normal vagina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe Vik.......but what is Normal to you ?steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound like skilled cricket batsman. You successfully deflected the ball towards the boundary line (me).
> 
> Here is what I would consider normal:
> 
> a. Good smell
> b. No herpes
> c. No yeast
> 
> But anyway, my opinion does not count. It is the opinion of Aussie ladies that matters.
Click to expand...

Vik every thing you say...counts......You and the posters and I have only spoken about the physical attributes of the Aussie vagina....but not the stimulation, joy and well being of the contact of the Vagina for the Australian woman...WHY Vik....steve


----------



## Vikrant

theliq said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dick is off topic. Stay on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> always on Topic..............anyhow I now think the Topic of Vagina has been covered,from top to bottom and side to side...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Steve,
> 
> You are missing the finer nuance. The topic is definition of normal vagina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe Vik.......but what is Normal to you ?steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound like skilled cricket batsman. You successfully deflected the ball towards the boundary line (me).
> 
> Here is what I would consider normal:
> 
> a. Good smell
> b. No herpes
> c. No yeast
> 
> But anyway, my opinion does not count. It is the opinion of Aussie ladies that matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vik every thing you say...counts......You and the posters and I have only spoken about the physical attributes of the Aussie vagina....but not the stimulation, joy and well being of the contact of the Vagina for the Australian woman...WHY Vik....steve
Click to expand...


Well said, Steve! I definitely missed the spiritual aspect of vaginal beauty


----------



## theliq

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly Homosexual,if you had bothered to read my previous posts.......How anyone can attribute my previous post as being anything Homo., is beyond me...PLEASE EXPLAIN Unko ?????????? if you can.........???????? maybe it has something to do with you having a small dick LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick is off topic. Stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> always on Topic..............anyhow I now think the Topic of Vagina has been covered,from top to bottom and side to side...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Steve,
> 
> You are missing the finer nuance. The topic is definition of normal vagina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe Vik.......but what is Normal to you ?steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

Strange and Unkind post Hoss,on reflection and unlike you friend.......steve.

Hoss for you,What is the difference between a Texan Femme and a Ten Pin Bowling Ball..?

You can only fit 3 Fingers into a Ten Pin Bowling Ball....................


----------



## Hossfly

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dick is off topic. Stay on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> always on Topic..............anyhow I now think the Topic of Vagina has been covered,from top to bottom and side to side...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Steve,
> 
> You are missing the finer nuance. The topic is definition of normal vagina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe Vik.......but what is Normal to you ?steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strange and Unkind post Hoss,on reflection and unlike you friend.......steve.
> 
> Hoss for you,What is the difference between a Texan Femme and a Ten Pin Bowling Ball..?
> 
> You can only fit 3 Fingers into a Ten Pin Bowling Ball....................
Click to expand...

Don't fret,Steve. Just wanted to show you what a vagina smells like.

No way, Steve. I can get my fist and forearm into a Femme.


----------



## Vikrant

^ Easy!


----------



## Unkotare

Is this thread still going? What the fuck?


----------



## Vikrant

^ Do you have objection to this thread?


----------



## theliq

Vikrant said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> always on Topic..............anyhow I now think the Topic of Vagina has been covered,from top to bottom and side to side...steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve,
> 
> You are missing the finer nuance. The topic is definition of normal vagina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe Vik.......but what is Normal to you ?steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound like skilled cricket batsman. You successfully deflected the ball towards the boundary line (me).
> 
> Here is what I would consider normal:
> 
> a. Good smell
> b. No herpes
> c. No yeast
> 
> But anyway, my opinion does not count. It is the opinion of Aussie ladies that matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vik every thing you say...counts......You and the posters and I have only spoken about the physical attributes of the Aussie vagina....but not the stimulation, joy and well being of the contact of the Vagina for the Australian woman...WHY Vik....steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well said, Steve! I definitely missed the spiritual aspect of vaginal beauty
Click to expand...


Was that missed Vik ? or were you too embarressed


Vikrant said:


> ^ Easy!


er
Well you may find Aussies a tight


Unkotare said:


> Is this thread still going? What the fuck?


Look Unko,if you find posts difficult to comprehend or find piquant situations difficult to respond to,you then tend to become a bit of a bore.steve


----------



## yiostheoy

Vikrant said:


> The topic is "normal vagina". At a glance it appears to be a simple topic but when you attempt to define normal vagina, you are left with scratching your head. And then, the complexity of the topic sinks in.
> 
> What is a normal vagina?


Having inspected many myself, I consider myself an expert on this topic.

I would say "normal" is somewhere between and "innie" and an "outie".

I have known (in the biblical sense) one extreme "outie" and her name is Cynthia.  Due to her extreme outie, she developed a drinking habit because she was somewhat shy of being seen naked while sober.  It was a nice outie, but very bizarre.  She lives in Half Moon Bay CA.

Clitoral length also varies, from tiny to very long.  The longest clitoris that I have ever known was a female named Sherrie.  She lives in Modesto CA.  She was a bit shy about her nice long clit, but due to the pleasure it brought her she was very happy about it.  Hers was about 1 1/2 inches.  Normal is closer to 1/2 inch.  Tiny is 1/4 inch or smaller.

Obviously tall females are going to be larger than shorter ones.

The main thing to be concerned with is fit.  It's just like trying on a pair of shoes before you buy them.

Any woman that is "too tight" is going to have pain during intercourse and therefore sex will be self defeating as a bonding or pleasure issue.  The only female I have encountered with this problem is named Linda.  She never married.  She lives alone in France.

Any woman that is "too loose" is not going to feel much and therefore will not achieve orgasm.  In my entire life I have only known one female like this and her name was Debbie.  She has a facebook page.  She eventually found a very large beefy male around 6'6" and they have lived happily ever since in Colorado.

Ergo "normal" would be "proportional" and "moderate" between the various extremes.


----------



## yiostheoy

Auzzie girls are mostly Irish.

Irish girls come in all shapes and sizes.


----------



## yiostheoy

SixFoot said:


> If it doesn't look like a roast beef sandwich, it's "normal".


This would be an "outie".


----------



## yiostheoy

Mindful said:


> Are you a bloke?


Definitely.


----------



## Vikrant

yiostheoy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The topic is "normal vagina". At a glance it appears to be a simple topic but when you attempt to define normal vagina, you are left with scratching your head. And then, the complexity of the topic sinks in.
> 
> What is a normal vagina?
> 
> 
> 
> Having inspected many myself, I consider myself an expert on this topic.
> 
> I would say "normal" is somewhere between and "innie" and an "outie".
> 
> I have known (in the biblical sense) one extreme "outie" and her name is Cynthia.  Due to her extreme outie, she developed a drinking habit because she was somewhat shy of being seen naked while sober.  It was a nice outie, but very bizarre.  She lives in Half Moon Bay CA.
> 
> Clitoral length also varies, from tiny to very long.  The longest clitoris that I have ever known was a female named Sherrie.  She lives in Modesto CA.  She was a bit shy about her nice long clit, but due to the pleasure it brought her she was very happy about it.  Hers was about 1 1/2 inches.  Normal is closer to 1/2 inch.  Tiny is 1/4 inch or smaller.
> 
> Obviously tall females are going to be larger than shorter ones.
> 
> The main thing to be concerned with is fit.  It's just like trying on a pair of shoes before you buy them.
> 
> Any woman that is "too tight" is going to have pain during intercourse and therefore sex will be self defeating as a bonding or pleasure issue.  The only female I have encountered with this problem is named Linda.  She never married.  She lives alone in France.
> 
> Any woman that is "too loose" is not going to feel much and therefore will not achieve orgasm.  In my entire life I have only known one female like this and her name was Debbie.  She has a facebook page.  She eventually found a very large beefy male around 6'6" and they have lived happily ever since in Colorado.
> 
> Ergo "normal" would be "proportional" and "moderate" between the various extremes.
Click to expand...


Wow! That was quite an essay. I am glad to see a bonafide vagina scholar on this board.


----------



## Vikrant

...

An unlucky woman has taken the meaning of 'spicing things up' to a whole new level. 

In a hilarious Facebook post, the pregnant woman describes a series of extremely unfortunate events that result in her rubbing chilli oil on her private parts. 

If that wasn't enough, her husband adds to her agony when he hands her menthol rub instead of vaseline in a bungled attempt to soothe the pain. 

...


Pregnant woman mistakenly rubs chilli oil on her vagina | Daily Mail Online


----------



## The Great Goose

That's awful. wth?


----------



## Vikrant

*Please Don't 'Glue' Your Vagina*

...

Again, this is a really bad idea. For one, Jen Gunter, a San Francisco OB/GYN, points out that reapplying some kind of glue to the labia over and over again could cause abrasions, even potentially causing it to grow together and require surgical separation. And it could be painful — way more uncomfortable than your average tampon. Plus, the whole things sounds just completely far-fetched.

Read more at Please Don't 'Glue' Your Vagina Shut During Your Period


----------



## theliq

Vikrant said:


> *Please Don't 'Glue' Your Vagina*
> 
> ...
> 
> Again, this is a really bad idea. For one, Jen Gunter, a San Francisco OB/GYN, points out that reapplying some kind of glue to the labia over and over again could cause abrasions, even potentially causing it to grow together and require surgical separation. And it could be painful — way more uncomfortable than your average tampon. Plus, the whole things sounds just completely far-fetched.
> 
> Read more at Please Don't 'Glue' Your Vagina Shut During Your Period


Really Vik,you still on this subject,I don't think you have mastered the Erogo-Zones ..... find em, and watch the lady SCREAM....all men Love a Screamer...steve


----------



## LuckyDuck

If you have the following:
1.  Clitoral Hood.
2.  Clitoris.
3.  Labia Minora.
4.  Labia Majora.
5.  Vaginal Vault.
And, everything is running front to back (sizes vary), you're normal.
If it's running from one side to the other instead of front to back, you ain't normal.


----------



## The Great Goose

theliq said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Please Don't 'Glue' Your Vagina*
> 
> ...
> 
> Again, this is a really bad idea. For one, Jen Gunter, a San Francisco OB/GYN, points out that reapplying some kind of glue to the labia over and over again could cause abrasions, even potentially causing it to grow together and require surgical separation. And it could be painful — way more uncomfortable than your average tampon. Plus, the whole things sounds just completely far-fetched.
> 
> Read more at Please Don't 'Glue' Your Vagina Shut During Your Period
> 
> 
> 
> Really Vik,you still on this subject,I don't think you have mastered the Erogo-Zones ..... find em, and watch the lady SCREAM....all men Love a Screamer...steve
Click to expand...

Hi Steve.


----------



## danielpalos

should we start writing, "customer reviews" on women's facebook page?


----------



## Vikrant

The Great Goose said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Please Don't 'Glue' Your Vagina*
> 
> ...
> 
> Again, this is a really bad idea. For one, Jen Gunter, a San Francisco OB/GYN, points out that reapplying some kind of glue to the labia over and over again could cause abrasions, even potentially causing it to grow together and require surgical separation. And it could be painful — way more uncomfortable than your average tampon. Plus, the whole things sounds just completely far-fetched.
> 
> Read more at Please Don't 'Glue' Your Vagina Shut During Your Period
> 
> 
> 
> Really Vik,you still on this subject,I don't think you have mastered the Erogo-Zones ..... find em, and watch the lady SCREAM....all men Love a Screamer...steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Steve.
Click to expand...


Did you order yours yet? Or, are you still in a standby mode?


----------



## danielpalos

guys should offer, " a free vagina check" for Australian women.


----------



## theliq

danielpalos said:


> guys should offer, " a free vagina check" for Australian women.


No need  to,they are renown for being Clean,Moist and Wet.......No, Australian femmes are a bit choosy of what they eat and would check your Codwangler first.....just sayin steve


----------



## danielpalos

theliq said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> guys should offer, " a free vagina check" for Australian women.
> 
> 
> 
> No need  to,they are renown for being Clean,Moist and Wet.......No, Australian femmes are a bit choosy of what they eat and would check your Codwangler first.....just sayin steve
Click to expand...

i don't mind helping women feel more, normal.


----------



## Vikrant

danielpalos said:


> guys should offer, " a free vagina check" for Australian women.



I am not sure about Australia but in the US, that is a violation of labor statute. You cannot make someone work and not pay.


----------



## danielpalos

Vikrant said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> guys should offer, " a free vagina check" for Australian women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure about Australia but in the US, that is a violation of labor statute. You cannot make someone work and not pay.
Click to expand...

It is merely a courtesy service.  Why shouldn't women be able to go up to guys and simply ask us, "does my vagina look ok to you"?


----------



## Vikrant

danielpalos said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> guys should offer, " a free vagina check" for Australian women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure about Australia but in the US, that is a violation of labor statute. You cannot make someone work and not pay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is merely a courtesy service.  Why shouldn't women be able to go up to guys and simply ask us, "does my vagina look ok to you"?
Click to expand...


All right. Since you volunteered 

Does it (dress not the woman) look like a vagina to you? 







Unfortunate gaffe over 'vagina dress' leaves TV presenters in fit of giggles


----------



## theliq

Vikrant said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> guys should offer, " a free vagina check" for Australian women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure about Australia but in the US, that is a violation of labor statute. You cannot make someone work and not pay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is merely a courtesy service.  Why shouldn't women be able to go up to guys and simply ask us, "does my vagina look ok to you"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All right. Since you volunteered
> 
> Does it (dress not the woman) look like a vagina to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunate gaffe over 'vagina dress' leaves TV presenters in fit of giggles
Click to expand...

Rather elongated Vik,I ain't see one with so many flaps....just sayin..steve


----------



## theliq

danielpalos said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> guys should offer, " a free vagina check" for Australian women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure about Australia but in the US, that is a violation of labor statute. You cannot make someone work and not pay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is merely a courtesy service.  Why shouldn't women be able to go up to guys and simply ask us, "does my vagina look ok to you"?
Click to expand...

If the Guy says Yes....Then Pussy Price Goes Up

For Vik,Danny and the Guys....
Just Keep It Real...steve ...ps Play Loudly....Great Instrumental Backing Sound


----------



## danielpalos

Vikrant said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> guys should offer, " a free vagina check" for Australian women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure about Australia but in the US, that is a violation of labor statute. You cannot make someone work and not pay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is merely a courtesy service.  Why shouldn't women be able to go up to guys and simply ask us, "does my vagina look ok to you"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All right. Since you volunteered
> 
> Does it (dress not the woman) look like a vagina to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunate gaffe over 'vagina dress' leaves TV presenters in fit of giggles
Click to expand...

Not really.  

Canadian women are making more progress, in my opinion.





I love modern times and modern, textile technologies.


----------



## Vikrant

theliq said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> guys should offer, " a free vagina check" for Australian women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure about Australia but in the US, that is a violation of labor statute. You cannot make someone work and not pay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is merely a courtesy service.  Why shouldn't women be able to go up to guys and simply ask us, "does my vagina look ok to you"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the Guy says Yes....Then Pussy Price Goes Up
> 
> For Vik,Danny and the Guys....
> Just Keep It Real...steve ...ps Play Loudly....Great Instrumental Backing Sound
Click to expand...


What is the title (tag) of the video so that I can look it up on YouTube? 

(My security software blocks YouTube from US Message Board).


----------



## theliq

Vikrant said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> guys should offer, " a free vagina check" for Australian women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure about Australia but in the US, that is a violation of labor statute. You cannot make someone work and not pay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is merely a courtesy service.  Why shouldn't women be able to go up to guys and simply ask us, "does my vagina look ok to you"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the Guy says Yes....Then Pussy Price Goes Up
> 
> For Vik,Danny and the Guys....
> Just Keep It Real...steve ...ps Play Loudly....Great Instrumental Backing Sound
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the title (tag) of the video so that I can look it up on YouTube?
> 
> (My security software blocks YouTube from US Message Board).
Click to expand...

Just type in on google or other "Please Don't Touch Me Tomato" Phyllis Dillon.........Vik you will be pleased you did...Enjoy..steve


----------



## theliq

danielpalos said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> guys should offer, " a free vagina check" for Australian women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure about Australia but in the US, that is a violation of labor statute. You cannot make someone work and not pay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is merely a courtesy service.  Why shouldn't women be able to go up to guys and simply ask us, "does my vagina look ok to you"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All right. Since you volunteered
> 
> Does it (dress not the woman) look like a vagina to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunate gaffe over 'vagina dress' leaves TV presenters in fit of giggles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really.
> 
> Canadian women are making more progress, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love modern times and modern, textile technologies.
Click to expand...

You would and so do we Danny......st


----------



## Vikrant

*The designer vagina*






These days, it seems that no body part is out of bounds when it comes to cosmetic surgery. 

Demand for designer vagina surgery or labiaplasty is growing quickly. In Australia, Medicare claims for labiaplasty more than tripled between 2000 and 2013. And this doesn’t count the women getting the procedure done privately. 

Psychologist Dr Gemma Sharp studies what’s driving this trend. She’s found that body image concerns are one of the primary motivators. But is there more to it?

The designer vagina


----------



## Vikrant

^ I wonder what attributes are considered desirable.


----------



## Rambunctious

*Australian women: is my vagina normal?*

Well I've never run into an abnormal one....

and I've been looking...see my smile?


----------



## Vikrant

Rambunctious said:


> *Australian women: is my vagina normal?*
> 
> Well I've never run into an abnormal one....
> 
> and I've been looking...see my smile?



In the age of designer vaginas, I doubt we will run into an abnormal one


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> ^ I wonder what attributes are considered desirable.



at what age did you begin to wonder?


----------



## danielpalos

I stopped being judgmental in modern times, when women started showing how body wax on YouTube.


----------



## Vikrant

danielpalos said:


> I stopped being judgmental in modern times, when women started showing how body wax on YouTube.



Amen brother! 



> And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy brother's eye, but considerest not the beam that is in thine own eye?


----------



## Marion Morrison

No two are alike. 


At least not in my sampling.


----------



## danielpalos

Chics, it is modern times.

Simply insist, nice boy friends do.


----------



## thetor

Vikrant said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Australian women: is my vagina normal?*
> 
> Well I've never run into an abnormal one....
> 
> and I've been looking...see my smile?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the age of designer vaginas, I doubt we will run into an abnormal one
Click to expand...

I Dunno Vik,I heard that a few Asian Women,have been asking the Plas.,S'geon's to have their Vaginas horizontal at a slight slant LOL...tor


----------



## Leo123

I am a State Certified Vagina Inspector.  I'll check yours out.


----------



## danielpalos

Leo123 said:


> I am a State Certified Vagina Inspector.  I'll check yours out.


Is that easier than becoming a reference librarian?


----------



## danielpalos

dear Australian women; I am always happy to give a reference, if you need one.


----------



## Vikrant

...

The regulator of medical devices in Australia has initiated a review into the use of lasers for the treatment of an intimate condition in women.

Clinics around the country are advertising laser treatment for a service they describe as "vaginal rejuvenation" – a marketing term for treating a medical condition known as vaginal atrophy. Delivered with carbon dioxide or erbium lasers, the treatment is potentially harmful and has led to warnings by the US regulator.

...

The Implant Files: 'Vaginal rejuvenation' laser devices under regulator review


----------



## Leo123

Vikrant said:


> It seems a great doubt has befallen  Australian women.
> 
> ---
> 
> I’VE always been completely and utterly terrified that my vagina is in some way not normal, that it somehow doesn’t stack up against the generally accepted standard of vaginas worldwide.
> 
> My whole life, I just assumed that every other woman had the same thought process, this natural curiosity as to whether the lady bits that they’d be given were on par with the next person’s.
> 
> I guess it’s normal to compare your physical self to the rest of society. Most of us are constantly stacking ourselves up against the next person — walking down the supermarket aisle, scrolling through Instagram or flicking through a mag in a waiting room. Is my hair as shiny? Are my calves as defined? Does my butt sit the same way in a pair of skinny-legs?
> 
> It’s something we learn to do as little kids. Who remembers running nude through the sprinkler with a male cousin or having a bath with their brother and noticing that their private parts look nothing like your own?
> 
> “WOAH, IT’S LIKE THERE’S A WORM IN HIS PANTS ... I WANT A WORM TOO MUM!” It’s intriguing to realise that not everybody looks the same as you do.
> But as you grow up and the acceptable age of nudity around blood relatives becomes a distant memory, you’re left wondering, “Do I still look like every other girl ‘down there’? And how the hell will I ever know?”
> 
> Short of asking my besties to drop their dacks for confirmation, I lived in this thick doubt that I’ve never managed to totally shake. This innocent curiosity as a child has morphed itself into fear. An ugly, tightly wound ball of fear. A fear of being different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve always wondered, is my vagina normal?’



I don't worry what people think of me after all...People like me.  They always say 'get him'....


----------



## Mindful

danielpalos said:


> dear Australian women; I am always happy to give a reference, if you need one.



Dear Daniel; you're missing one salient point.


----------



## Hossfly

Do normal ones look like a catchers mitt? Just sayin'.


----------



## Leo123

Vikrant said:


> ...
> 
> The regulator of medical devices in Australia has initiated a review into the use of lasers for the treatment of an intimate condition in women.
> 
> Clinics around the country are advertising laser treatment for a service they describe as "vaginal rejuvenation" – a marketing term for treating a medical condition known as vaginal atrophy. Delivered with carbon dioxide or erbium lasers, the treatment is potentially harmful and has led to warnings by the US regulator.
> 
> ...
> 
> The Implant Files: 'Vaginal rejuvenation' laser devices under regulator review



Well we already have male ED now I guess It's female VA?  So......Does VA actually cause ED?   OR does ED actually cause VA?  Or does one have nothing to do with the other?


----------



## Mindful

Hossfly said:


> Do normal ones look like a catchers mitt? Just sayin'.



Depends.


----------



## Hossfly

Leo123 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The regulator of medical devices in Australia has initiated a review into the use of lasers for the treatment of an intimate condition in women.
> 
> Clinics around the country are advertising laser treatment for a service they describe as "vaginal rejuvenation" – a marketing term for treating a medical condition known as vaginal atrophy. Delivered with carbon dioxide or erbium lasers, the treatment is potentially harmful and has led to warnings by the US regulator.
> 
> ...
> 
> The Implant Files: 'Vaginal rejuvenation' laser devices under regulator review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well we already have male ED now I guess It's female VA?  So......Does VA actually cause ED?   OR does ED actually cause VA?  Or does one have nothing to do with the other?
Click to expand...


These cause ED. But the good thing is, these are what the doctor shows you when you have an erection that lasts more than 4 hours after taking Via-gra.


----------



## Leo123

Hossfly said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The regulator of medical devices in Australia has initiated a review into the use of lasers for the treatment of an intimate condition in women.
> 
> Clinics around the country are advertising laser treatment for a service they describe as "vaginal rejuvenation" – a marketing term for treating a medical condition known as vaginal atrophy. Delivered with carbon dioxide or erbium lasers, the treatment is potentially harmful and has led to warnings by the US regulator.
> 
> ...
> 
> The Implant Files: 'Vaginal rejuvenation' laser devices under regulator review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well we already have male ED now I guess It's female VA?  So......Does VA actually cause ED?   OR does ED actually cause VA?  Or does one have nothing to do with the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These cause ED. But the good thing is, these are what the doctor shows you when you have an erection that lasts more than 4 hours after taking Via-gra.
> 
> 
> View attachment 235888
> 
> View attachment 235889
Click to expand...


Yikes!!!  The top one looks like a badly preserved mummy.  The bottom one.....One can only have nightmares about that.   About those lips.....she should 'put some ice on that'....That is the advice from Billy Clinton to the girl he raped.


----------



## Mindful

Hossfly said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The regulator of medical devices in Australia has initiated a review into the use of lasers for the treatment of an intimate condition in women.
> 
> Clinics around the country are advertising laser treatment for a service they describe as "vaginal rejuvenation" – a marketing term for treating a medical condition known as vaginal atrophy. Delivered with carbon dioxide or erbium lasers, the treatment is potentially harmful and has led to warnings by the US regulator.
> 
> ...
> 
> The Implant Files: 'Vaginal rejuvenation' laser devices under regulator review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well we already have male ED now I guess It's female VA?  So......Does VA actually cause ED?   OR does ED actually cause VA?  Or does one have nothing to do with the other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These cause ED. But the good thing is, these are what the doctor shows you when you have an erection that lasts more than 4 hours after taking Via-gra.
> 
> 
> View attachment 235888
> 
> View attachment 235889
Click to expand...


Your medical ads crack me up.

The disclaimers are enough to put one off.


----------



## irosie91

the second one is sure to result in loss of turgor


----------



## danielpalos

is it ok to watch a lot of porn, to get over any poon bias?


----------

